# Here.....We...GO!!!



## Stevethedream (Sep 16, 2014)

Oh yea IT'S TIME AGAIN! I've been cruising for the last five months on 125 mg of Test and now it's time to BLAST! My next cycle involves trenny Tren Tren again because....well because it's just AWESOME! I had very good success running some Tren A at 300 mg a week with no problems. I never really experienced the Tren cough(couple times very minor) or the bad night sweats, but definitely noticed the increase in aggression which wasn't a bad thing because I used it at the gym. One of the greatest things about Tren was the recomp! I never experienced anything like that b4 in my life. It was actually pretty amazing to tell u the truth. The last time I used it was during a cutting cycle and now I'm using it for a LEAN BULK cycle....Well at least I'm gonna try??? I'm looking to put on anywhere between 5-7 lbs of muscle on a 16 week cycle. So here is the fun part.........Cycle consists of.....
Week 1-6  Drol 50 mg ed 
Week 1-16 Test E 750 mg wk 
Week 1-12 Tren E 600 mg wk 
 Aromasin 12.5 ed and also caber on hand (just in case)

Nutrition
Meal 1 - 3 whole eggs 5 egg whites 1.5 cups of oatmeal banana blueberries
Meal 2 - 8 oz ground sirloin 1 cup brown rice 1 cup broccoli
Meal 3 - 8 oz chicken breast 1 cup brown rice 1 cup broccoli
Meal 4 - 8 oz ground sirloin 1 cup brown rice 
Meal 5 - Post work out shake 50 g whey 60 g dextrose
Meal 6 - Whatever the wife cooks Lol


Of course I will alter either the test or Tren to see which one I may need more or less of. All depends how I'm feeling once I get started and from there can make any adjustments if needed. I'll be training five days a week with Wednesday and Sunday's being my off days and hopefully getting at least 7-8 hrs a sleep a night.....YEA F**KING RIGHT! I WISH! Damn Tren and it's insomnia. Alright brothers so here we go on this meat head adventure together so stay tuned and enjoy the F**KING RIDE!...I  ♡ TREN!


----------



## ECKSRATED (Sep 16, 2014)

Looks fun man. We need to see what u look like in your birthday suit every week during the cycle.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Sep 16, 2014)

great cycle! drol goes great with tren


----------



## HollyWoodCole (Sep 16, 2014)

Did PB hack Eck's account?  

Usually he's the only one wanting male noodz.


----------



## Stevethedream (Sep 16, 2014)

Forgot my current stats guys
5'9
215 lbs
Bf 14-16?????
One rep max I never ever do so I can't really say..BUT.....Little example of certain lifts..
CHEST
Bench press - 275x10
Incline bench - 225x12
Db press - 120x10

BACK
Deads - 405x10
Barbell rows - 275x10
T - Bar rows - 6 platesx 8-10 reps 

Legs
Squat - 315x12-15
Leg press - 18 plates 

Military press - 225x6-8
Db shoulder press - 100x7-8

YEA BUDDY!!! LIGHTS WEIGHT!


----------



## Stevethedream (Sep 16, 2014)

ECKSRATED said:


> Looks fun man. We need to see what u look like in your birthday suit every week during the cycle.



Funny u say that Ecks because my b day is this Wednesday!!! So u may get what u asked for........We'll see!!!...P.s. Only if POB takes the picture in person


----------



## ECKSRATED (Sep 16, 2014)

Your a strong little fukker man. Those are some very solid numbers. Alright enough compliments, back to pob taking pictures of u naked.


----------



## Stevethedream (Sep 16, 2014)

WTF!!! These drol pumps are insane!!! At work today and it feels like my whole lower back is super tight and pulsating! Only been running it for a week now and experiencing the pumps for the first time.


----------



## ccpro (Sep 18, 2014)

Good stats bro, strong!!!


----------



## Stevethedream (Oct 4, 2014)

So far so good! Strength has definitely increased big time! Today I did Deads for 405x12 and than 495x4. The other day on chest incline I hit 225x15 and followed with bench press 225x25! After I hit 275x10 and 315x4. Only problem I'm running into is the back pumps on leg day!!!! I can only go up to 315x12 b4 I start really really tightening up to the point where I have to take a 10-15 min break in between sets. The pumps last throughout my whole workout and really limit me to doin more weight and sets. I did start taking 2 grams of taurine a day for the last 3 days and hopefully it will work. Besides that the trensomnia is horrible of course. No night sweats whatsoever and only on one occasion I had Tren cough. Haven't weigh myself yet but definitely can tell a difference in just 3.5 weeks. I can't wait until the recomp starts happening! I ♡ TREN!


----------



## ECKSRATED (Oct 4, 2014)

I wish I was as sexy as stevethedream. 

Sven u don't get any back pumps from deads? Deads are the worst for me If I don't warm up and roll some shit out.


----------



## Stevethedream (Oct 4, 2014)

ECKSRATED said:


> I wish I was as sexy as stevethedream.
> 
> Sven u don't get any back pumps from deads? Deads are the worst for me If I don't warm up and roll some shit out.


Believe it or not Ecks, I actually don't get any pumps at all from deads! Freakin crazy bro. Only when squatting over 315 and every leg exercise afterwards. It's kind of weird if u ask me but who knows.


----------



## Magical (Dec 6, 2014)

Thats a nice line up bruh. Good luck with it


----------



## Maintenance Man (Dec 6, 2014)

Whats the updates bruh?? Where you at now?? Hows the cycle going?


----------



## nightster (Dec 6, 2014)

Yeah I'm curious how yer run is going too!


----------



## Pounds (Mar 18, 2015)

I'd love to try that 
cycle.  so I was reading and no updates since December.  Don't leave us hanging bro..how did you like it?  Sides?


----------

